# Harmony test



## sarah1980

Hi all, just looking for some opinions/advice.

I'm considering having the Harmony test. Initially I thought I'd wait and have my "12 week" scan and depending on the results possibly go for the harmony test however I am today 11+2 and despite several calls to the hospital I still don't have my 12 week scan appointment. I explained to them today that the closer it gets to 12 weeks without my appointment then the less likely it is that DH will be able to arrange time off work and she said that the 12 week scan can be done anytime between 11+6 and 14+1! So I'm thinking I'm going to be closer to the 14 weeks by the time I get my scan then I'll have to wait on the results then book the harmony and again wait on the results which is going to take me close to 20 weeks which I feel is quite late if faced with a difficult decision. I'm now wondering if I should just go for the harmony now? I'll have to pay £450 for it which is quite a lot of money and I wonder if it's worth it to do just now and it ends up at the 12 week scan that no markers are found and my risk comes back as low. Ah I'm confused :wacko:

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarah1980

Update - I've booked in for Harmony this weekend.

Sarah xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

it's such a worrying time, hope you get news on the scan soon and that the Harmony test gives you the reassurance.


----------



## sarah1980

beccybobeccy said:


> it's such a worrying time, hope you get news on the scan soon and that the Harmony test gives you the reassurance.

Thank you &#128522; 

Nothing abnormal detected on the scan and I should have the results by the end of the week.

Sarah xxx


----------



## PhoenixCT

I had a test by another manufacturer that is the same as the Harmony test. 100% recommend it for the peace of mind. Bonus it told me the gender early.


----------



## sarah1980

PhoenixCT said:


> I had a test by another manufacturer that is the same as the Harmony test. 100% recommend it for the peace of mind. Bonus it told me the gender early.

Thanks! I noticed in previous tests everyone who has had the test recommended it so thought why not. Yes it's a nice bonus finding out the gender early. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## ronnie1234

I see now you went for it! My advice to anyone thinking about it, is go for it I had the nifty at 11 weeks, my nhs scan was 12+2 but when I went I was dated 13+5 so glad now I went for peace of mind. Results in 7 days even over the Christmas holidays!


----------



## sarah1980

Results all came back as low risk so I'm very pleased with that! My NHS scan is on Thursday at 13+2 so I'm glad I've done it now too! Big bonus finding out I'm having another boy!


----------



## elociN

PhoenixCT said:


> I had a test by another manufacturer that is the same as the Harmony test. 100% recommend it for the peace of mind. Bonus it told me the gender early.

Would you mind naming the manufacturer here (or in a PM if naming them hee is against the rules and can be considered as advertising).

Thank you!

PS our local private hospital offers harmony for under £400 but it's nice to have options.
Sorry, just saw it was NIFTY, can't find any near us.x


----------



## verily

I will be proactively asking for a test like Harmony just for my own peace of mind. I have decent medical insurance, so I'm fairly certain it will be covered, but I would totally pay for it if not.


----------



## sarah1980

verily said:


> I will be proactively asking for a test like Harmony just for my own peace of mind. I have decent medical insurance, so I'm fairly certain it will be covered, but I would totally pay for it if not.

It's given me huge peace of mind having had it done. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WrinklyMummy

I've just sent my blood off for the GENERATION NIPT as came back screen positive for Down's last week - 1/130, despite thin nuchal fold (1.26mm) on scan and nasal bone present. I'm hoping it's just down to my high HCG levels as I don't think I could get rid of it but know we couldn't cope with a Down's baby...I'm so worried, I've hardly slept these past few days... I posted on another forum but got no replies so if anyone has had similar bad odds but had a healthy baby, please jump on here and reassure me!&#55357;&#56876;

Also, am worried about high HCG as apparently it can mean problems with the placenta (though none were noticed during the scan)....?&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Euphobia

WrinklyMummy said:


> I've just sent my blood off for the GENERATION NIPT as came back screen positive for Down's last week - 1/130, despite thin nuchal fold (1.26mm) on scan and nasal bone present. I'm hoping it's just down to my high HCG levels as I don't think I could get rid of it but know we couldn't cope with a Down's baby...I'm so worried, I've hardly slept these past few days... I posted on another forum but got no replies so if anyone has had similar bad odds but had a healthy baby, please jump on here and reassure me!&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Also, am worried about high HCG as apparently it can mean problems with the placenta (though none were noticed during the scan)....?&#65533;&#65533;

I've heard that NIPTs have a high number of false positives. The only true way to tell would be an amnio. If you're worried about down's and feel like you won't relax unless you find out, then that would be what I would recommend. Have you spoken to your OB about it?

ETA: in case I wasn't clear, I'm actually pro-NIPTs and will do one myself. It's a good test but in the end it's just a screen, not a diagnosis, so it shouldn't be treated as such since false positives are common.


----------



## Bumpontherun

WrinklyMummy said:


> I've just sent my blood off for the GENERATION NIPT as came back screen positive for Down's last week - 1/130, despite thin nuchal fold (1.26mm) on scan and nasal bone present. I'm hoping it's just down to my high HCG levels as I don't think I could get rid of it but know we couldn't cope with a Down's baby...I'm so worried, I've hardly slept these past few days... I posted on another forum but got no replies so if anyone has had similar bad odds but had a healthy baby, please jump on here and reassure me!&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Also, am worried about high HCG as apparently it can mean problems with the placenta (though none were noticed during the scan)....?&#65533;&#65533;

I worked with a girl who was given a 1/10 risk of Downs from her scan and bloods (this was several years ago and pre harmony). She declined amnio and CVS and had a healthy baby. Good luck with your next round if tests :hugs:


----------

